# Measuring blocks



## DONALD (Sep 12, 2004)

For Bob and Rick. Caught your show today. You were making an executive desk and I noticed you using a small metal bar or block for measuring the height of the router bit. Are these availabile for purchase or did you make your own? Looking forward to seeing the finish of the desk. Thanks.....DON


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

As seen on "the Router Workshop"!
A must for every shop!

Set of 5 sizes ranging from 1/8" to 1/2". Solid brass to protect router bits, complete with easy access holder indicating the bar sizes.

www.oak-park.com
look for "Brass Measuring Bars"

other on-line stores have then too......

Check here for some more thoughts on these
www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=171

Ed


----------



## Ken Massingale (Sep 11, 2004)

$8.99 us at http://www.hartvilletool.com/product.php?search_id=R9800&PHPSESSID=d1678147862ba8ca14c825423d545830


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

I bought the oak park ones and use them a lot and not just for routing.
I kept on wishing I had longer ones so I bought some brass square stock in 12" lenghts. I forget the price but it was fairly cheap.
They are one handy item to have around.


----------



## DONALD (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks to everybody for the information. DON


----------



## SeasStacey (Jul 13, 2021)

Thanks for asking this question, Don, because I have been looking for the same thing. I was considering making my own measuring blocks but buying a good one would last much longer and make work easier, imo.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @SeasStacey 

Please be aware this thread dates back to September 2004. Enjoy the forum.


----------

